# Sugerencias o comentarios sobre este litraje



## arras2 (Dic 11, 2011)

Hola,

me gusta el tema del audio aunque no tengo mucha idea y para experimentar voy a utilizar un material de car audio para mi casa. Dispongo de dos amplis pero uno no lo puedo usar porqué me tira el sistema de alimentación (ampli de 1000w a 4ohm puenteado). Así que *usaré un ampli 2x220w a 4ohm y las vías separadas de 6,5" para hacer unos altavocillos. Quiero sononrizar una habitación de unos 7,5 metros cuadrados*. Si consigo algo decente añadiría un subwoofer con un ampli a 220v.

*El tweteer será de 1,1". El propio kit lleva su filtro y lo pondré en pasivo.* El rango para el tweeter pone que a partir de 1,5khz.

Mi idea era hacer un bass reflex para el woofer, aunque teniendo en cuenta que ha de actuar de midwoofer no sé.... Ando un poco perdido la verdad, y podría añadir un sub para reforzar los graves. A ver si algún experto me da alguna noción de pendientes y rangos de frecuencia para sonorizar una habitación.

Los parámetros T/S del altavóz son los siguientes:

DLS UP6

 6,5” BASS MIDRANGE
 Dimensions:

 Outer diameter 165 mm
 Magnet diameter 62 mm
 Mounting depth 63 mm
 Mounting hole 140 mm
 Nominal power handling 150 W
 Transient power, 10 ms 180 W
 Nominal impedance, Z 4 ohms
 Sensitivity, 1 W / 1m 89 dB
 Frequency response 55-3500 Hz
 Fs, resonant frequency 64,8 Hz
 Voice coil diameter 54 mm (2”)
 Voice coil height 13 mm
 Voice coil type / former Aluminium
 Voice coil wire Aluminium flat wire
 Number of layers 2
 DC resistance 3,55 ohm
 Voice coil inductance, 1 kHz 0,21 mH
 Magnet system Vented hybrid
 BL product, BXL 5,66
 Max. linear excursion, X max +- 3,5 mm
 Suspension compliance, CMS 472
 Mechanical Q factor, QMS 2,03
 Electrical Q factor, QES 0,58
 Total Q factor, QTS 0,45
 Mechanical resistance, RMS 0,54
 Moving mass, MMS 10,19 gr.
 Equivalent Cas Air load, VAS 10 liters
 Cone / Dome material Polyinjection cone
 SD - Effective piston area 122,8 cm2

El winISD me da un EBP de 111.7 con lo que recomienda bass reflex.

Con un volumen de 17,5l y sintonizado a 55hz (reflex cuadrado de 5x5cm y 10cm de largo que haría con la propia madera -vent match de 0,14-) me da esta respuesta:

             Relative                                       
Freq         Gain         SPL                               
[Hz]         [dB]         [dB]                              
20,00        -37,37       75,05                             
25,00        -29,23       83,19                             
30,00        -22,39       90,03                             
35,00        -16,43       96,00                             
40,00        -11,14       101,28                            
45,00        -6,63        105,80                            
50,00        -3,26        109,16                            
55,00        -1,35        111,07                            
60,00        -0,59        111,83                            
65,00        -0,38        112,04                            
70,00        -0,37        112,06                            
75,00        -0,40        112,03                            
80,00        -0,43        112,00                            
85,00        -0,44        111,98                            
90,00        -0,45        111,97                            
95,00        -0,44        111,98                            
100,00       -0,43        111,99                            

Pero la excursión del cono supongo que se desmadraría no?

En sellado con unos 15 litros

             Relative                                       
Freq         Gain         SPL                               
[Hz]         [dB]         [dB]                              
20,00        -25,13       63,87                             
25,00        -21,40       67,60                             
30,00        -18,41       70,59                             
35,00        -15,95       73,05                             
40,00        -13,88       75,12                             
45,00        -12,13       76,87                             
50,00        -10,63       78,37                             
55,00        -9,35        79,65                             
60,00        -8,24        80,76                             
65,00        -7,28        81,72                             
70,00        -6,45        82,55                             
75,00        -5,74        83,26                             
80,00        -5,12        83,88                             
85,00        -4,58        84,42                             
90,00        -4,11        84,89                             
95,00        -3,70        85,30                             
100,00       -3,35        85,65                             

Un poco pobre no? 

No sé, estoy muy perdido. Algún comentario? Tengo un sub de 12" también que podría añadir a la instalación.


----------

